# Festplattenproblem



## Framehunter (19. Januar 2004)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Habe erst Windows 98 neu aufgesetzt. Als die Festplatte formatiert wurde, bin ich aus versehen bei ,,Reset" angekommen. Kann die Festplatte jetzt irgendwie beschädigt sein? Noch ist mir nichts aufgefallen.

   Meine Patte: Samsung SP1614N


----------



## en2k (19. Januar 2004)

Eigentlich nicht. Vorausgesetzt, Du hast Sie danach nochmal anständig formatiert...


----------



## Framehunter (19. Januar 2004)

Ja das hab ich. Danke!


----------



## Robert Steichele (20. Januar 2004)

Hardwareseitig kann dabei eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Jedrzej (20. Januar 2004)

ich würd sagen du hattest nochmal glück ^^ denn als ich einmal meíne uralt Platte unter Windows fromatiert habe und es abgeschißen ist(dank an M$)  wurde sie nichtmehr im BIOS erkannt, anscheinend ist da was auf halber Strecke kaputt gegangen,naja, tragisch ist'S nicht die 4.3GB kann man ja verkraften 
aber solange du keine Fehler oder ähnliches hast ist deine HD 100% i.o


----------

